# Another virus attack May 30th.



## graybeard (May 30, 2010)

This is my second attack in 24 hours. While viewing new and past posts I got a page titled "MESSAGE FROM WEB PAGE". 

It said " YOUR SYSTEM REQUIRES AV CHECK. AV7 WILL PERFORM A QUICK AND FREE SCAN OF YOUR PC.    CLICK HERE. I did click and it started running a scan butt I think it was bogus.

I don't think I got an actual virus but it's still a scary thought.

beard


----------



## apatrick (May 30, 2010)

I just got it 5 mins ago as i was looking over posts


----------



## wlkwichita (May 30, 2010)

If you get one of those pop up virus alerts andit is not your specific virus scanner, then clicking on it is the worst thing you can do. Clicking within the window can actually cause a nasty payload to be delivered to your system.

 The safest course of action is to enter task manager via CTRL-ALT-DEL. Close any instance of your browser that shows open. Then scan your system with your own AV program,as well as a anti-malware program. I have had excellent results with MalwareBytes.


----------

